# Netzteil und Stromverbauch



## exitboy (23. September 2007)

Hallo,

1. Woran erkenne ich wie viel Watt mein gesamter Rechner braucht?

2. Wenn ich mir ein Netzteil kaufe, dass weniger Watt hat, funktioniert der Rechner damit auch?

3. Was hat es mit den Energieeffizienzklassen auf sich. Bei Ebay geben die Verkaeufer jetzt oefter mal mit an, Energie Effizienz Klasse 1. Dann kosten diese im Schnitt 10-15 EUR mehr.

Woran erkenne ich dass ein Netzteil wirklich Stromsparend ist, was muss es dafuer haben?

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## port29 (23. September 2007)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 1. Woran erkenne ich wie viel Watt mein gesamter Rechner braucht?



Mit einem Strommessgerät, USV haben manchmal einen eingebaut, damit die Laufzeit berechnet werden kann, wenn der Strom ausfällt. Oder durch "Zufall" (wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt). Anders wirst du da wahrscheinlich keine Chance haben.



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wenn ich mir ein Netzteil kaufe, dass weniger Watt hat, funktioniert der Rechner damit auch?



Naja, an einem Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen. Die Aufschrift auf dem Netzteil (z.B. 500W) sagt nicht aus, dass der Rechner 24/7 auch wirklich 500Watt aus der Steckdose zieht. Es ist die maximale Leistung deines Netzteiles. Mal ein paar Vergleichswerte meines Rechners:

Ausgeschaltet: 35W
Eingeschaltet, Idle: 240W
Volllast: 490W (Spielen)

Ich weiß, dass Dell in deren High End Rechner bereits ein 1kW Netzteil eingebaut haben.



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 3. Was hat es mit den Energieeffizienzklassen auf sich. Bei Ebay geben die Verkaeufer jetzt oefter mal mit an, Energie Effizienz Klasse 1. Dann kosten diese im Schnitt 10-15 EUR mehr.
> 
> Woran erkenne ich dass ein Netzteil wirklich Stromsparend ist, was muss es dafuer haben?



Also damit du verstehst, was der Stromverbrauch ist, ein kleiner Physikeinschub. Damit etwas passiert, brauchst du Energie, im Fall des Rechners ist es Strom (etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Du entnimmst nun sagen wir mal 200W aus der Steckdose. Dein Rechner braucht aber nur 150W, dann müssen die restlichen 50W verbraten werden. Und ich meine es wortwörtlich. Daraus wird dann Wärme. 

Die Energieeffizienz bezieht sich auf den Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils, also das was Rauskommt/das was reinkommt. Aber wie schon anfangs gesagt, wenn weniger rauskommt, als reingeht, muss die Leistung irgendwo umgesetzt werden. => Das Netzteil wird warm. Willst du wissen, ob du ein gutes Netzteil hast, so brauchst du es nur anzufassen. Ist das Netteil nicht wesentlich wärmer, als die Temperatur des Innenlebens, dann ist alles ok. Am besten baut man das Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse, damit die Temperatur nicht durch die CPU abwärme beeinflusst wird. Das ganze ist aber auch eher Subjektiv. Möchtest du es genauer wissen, musst du wieder messen, z.B. mit einer Stromzange.


----------



## exitboy (23. September 2007)

Danke Dir erst einmal fuer die ausfuehrlichen Infos.

1a. Gehst Du bei deinem Beispiel davon aus, dass das Netzteil 200W Leistung hat?

2a Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich bspw. mit einem alten Rechner 150 Watt benoetige und ein Netzteil mit 600W habe, dass dies dann unnoetig den Strom verbaucht und natuerlich mega heiss wird?

3a Momentan habe ich fuer meinen Rechner kein Gehaeuse hehe, ja Du wirst lachen, das Mainboard liegt direkt mit den Kontakten auf nem Holzbrett und gestartet wird mit nem Schlitzschraubendreher 

Ist nur mein WServer 2003er Bastelrechner, keine Sorge 

Aber trotzdem, kann ich den einfach so auf Holz oder so legen? Es darf doch nur nicht Leitfaehig sein oder? Kann da was evtl. mal anfangen zu brennen (Kurzschluss etc)?
Dachte mir, oben bei mir auf der Anhoehung im Raum ist immer richtig Wind durch die offenen Fenster dass es da am besten gekuehlt wird das Board ohne grosse Luefter.
Nur irgendwie waere es mir lieber, wenn ich das Board durch Abstandhalter aus Plastik oder so etwas vom Holz auf Distanz halte ...nur im Gehaeuse ist ja wiederrum auch nur hochstens nen halben CM drunter Luft ...

4a. Woran erkenne ich denn dann per Fernkauf, ob das Netzteil gut ist. Kann es ja nicht auf Waerme hin teste.


----------



## port29 (23. September 2007)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 1a. Gehst Du bei deinem Beispiel davon aus, dass das Netzteil 200W Leistung hat?



In welchem Beispiel denn?



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 2a Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich bspw. mit einem alten Rechner 150 Watt benoetige und ein Netzteil mit 600W habe, dass dies dann unnoetig den Strom verbaucht und natuerlich mega heiss wird?



Nee, das hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Jetzt nochmal langsam:

a)
Mainboard + Laufwerke brauchen 150W
Der Rechner zieht 600W aus der Steckdose
=> Netzteil wird heiß, 450 Watt werden an Wärme verbraten

b)
Mainboard + Laufwerke brauchen 150W
Du hast ein Netzteil, dass 600W liefern kann
=> Das Netzteil zieht 160Watt aus der Steckdose, gibt 150 Watt den komponenten und schluckt den Rest selber. *Könnte* aber dem Rechner bis zu 600W geben (bin mir da momentan nicht ganz sicher. Entweder 600W dem Rechner geben oder 600W selbst aus der Steckdose nehmen). 

Es sei mal nur so nebenbei gesagt, dass es schlecht ist, ein Netzteil an der Grenze zu fahren.



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 3a Momentan habe ich fuer meinen Rechner kein Gehaeuse hehe, ja Du wirst lachen, das Mainboard liegt direkt mit den Kontakten auf nem Holzbrett und gestartet wird mit nem Schlitzschraubendreher
> 
> Ist nur mein WServer 2003er Bastelrechner, keine Sorge
> 
> ...



Also es ist durchaus möglich, dass der Rechner auch Feuer fangen kann. Wenn du denkst, dass Holz nicht leitet, dann ist die Annahme falsch. Egal was du auf ein Kontakt legst, beeinflusst den Rechner. Du veränderst dadurch die Signallaufzeiten auf dem Board, die Kapazität von Kondensatoren oder den Spannungsunterschied an einem Bauteil.

Und eine Sache, die nicht zu verachten ist, ist natürlich, dass an einem Bauteil keine konstante Spannung anliegt, sondern eine Frequenz. Da verhällt sich alles "anders". Wenn du willst, kann ich es dir etwas näher erkläre, habe aber irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass du es nicht ganz verstehen wirst (Physik und höhere Mathematik). 



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> 4a. Woran erkenne ich denn dann per Fernkauf, ob das Netzteil gut ist. Kann es ja nicht auf Waerme hin teste.



Naja, du kannst einerseits auf einen namenhaften Hersteller achten, aber auch auf den Preis in dem Segment. Die Artikelbeschreibung liefert dir oft mehr Informationen. Beispiel:

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=12903&Shop=0



> Weltweit erste 80-85% Effizienz bei 20% bis 100% Auslastung



Je höher die Effizienz = Wirkungsgrad ist, desto weniger verbraucht das Netzteil selbst. Wenn du es mal Nachrechnen willst: 

Braucht den Rechner jetzt 150W, so zieht das Netzteil 150W * 100 / 80= 187,5W


----------



## exitboy (23. September 2007)

hehe, bis Integralrechnung, bin ich dabei  ne Physik hab ich mich immer in der Schule vor gedrueckt. Programmierung war mir da wichtiger. Aber hast recht, ich muss mich da mal hinterklemmen


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

@port29: Schön erklärt, gebe zu der Leistungssache nochmal das Gleiche von mir 

Die Angabe auf dem Netzteil ist die *Scheinleistung* = Wirkleistung + Blindleistung.

Heisst also, wenn der Wirkungsgrad bei 80% liegt, könnte ein 500W-Netzteil ( dem eigentlichen Rechner ) maximal 400Watt an Wirkleistung bereitstellen, der Rest ist Blindleistung in Form von Wärme. Und der Wirkungsgrad ändert sich abhängig von der Leistungszufuhr, heisst also, ein 600W-Netzteil verbraucht an einem 150W-Rechner mehr Leistung als ein 350W-Netzteil --> Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei niedriger Auslastung auch niedriger !

Zum Netzteil: Wir hatten hier schon recht angeregte Dialoge zu dem Thema, und die Einen auf hochwertige Netzteile von Enermax etc schwören, ich aber wieder mal ein LC-SuperSilent-420W gekauft habe, weil es etwa 2-5 Jahre bräuchte, den Preisunterschied in der Stromrechnung aufgebraucht zu haben.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1423403-post18.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/282264-netzteile.html

mfg chmee


----------



## exitboy (24. September 2007)

Gut, das mit dem Netzteil ist klar und verstaendlich.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Sache mit dem offenem Mainboard, dass aktuell bei mir auf nem Holzbrett liegt. Klar ist das nicht die Beste Loesung, nur nen offenes Gehaeuse ginge demnach auch nicht als Alternative oder?

Worauf kann ich den das Board legen, damit es wenigstens in einer Art Notloesung akzeptabel ist. Manche bauen Ihr Mainboard ja in die unvorstellbarsten Gegenstaende (Bierkasten, Aquarium usw)


----------



## chmee (24. September 2007)

Hmm, ich bin der Meinung, dass der "sehr hohe" Widerstand von Holz die Sache zu einem klaren isolator macht, ergo keine Probleme zu befürchten sind. Eher würde ich mir Gedanken machen, dass da kein Faradayscher Käfig drum ist, ergo alle elektromagentischen Funkfrequenzen darauf einwirken und vom PC-System entstehende Wellen andere Geräte stören können.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (24. September 2007)

Man kann pauschal nicht immer sagen, dass Holz einen hohen Widerstand hat. Gerade Holz neigt sehr stark dazu Wasser einzulagern. Und es muss keine Verbindung zwischen zwei Lötstellen vorhanden sein, damit es zu störungen kommt, es reicht auch aus, wenn die Kapazität einer Leitung erhöht wird, um Störungen hervorzurufen. Die Verbindung zweier Lötpunkte wäre unter gewissen Umständen ein Supergau.

Es ist relativ egal, was man nimmt, bei hohen Frequenzen wird alles zu einem Leiter - gerade wegen der Kapazität.

Die Leute, die das Mainboard in "Sachen" einbauen, achten darauf, dass das Mainboard auch richtig befestigt ist und zwar nur an den Stellen, an dennen der Hersteller das auch vorgesehen hat.


----------



## exitboy (24. September 2007)

Wenn ich jetzt das Board etwas ueber diese Plastikgehaeuse Abstandshalter vom Holz isolieren wuerde, sodass es nicht mehr direkt drauf liegt, dann waere es doch wie im Tower selbst oder?


----------



## LL0rd (24. September 2007)

Ja, fast....

Dann kann da relativ wenig passieren, aber ein Gehäuse ist überwiegend aus Metall und das hat auch einen guten Grund: Die Abschirmung von EM-Strahlung - sowohl in als auch aus dem Rechner.

Was das für Folgen hat, kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen, hängt immer davon ab, was du sonnst noch für Geräte betreibst, wo die stehen, wie dein Rechner steht / liegt, was die EM Wellen reflektieren kann, etc.


----------



## exitboy (25. September 2007)

ja gut *lacht* EM ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Bin eh schon verstrahlt


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

Hmm, da könnte uU die Mikrowelle für Störungen sorgen - obwohl sie EM-geschirmt ist. Bluetooth könnte spinnen, ein schnurloses Haustelefon könnte Störungen verursachen etc..Deine Geschirrspülmaschine arbeitet nicht mehr wie früher, der Toaster bräunt die Brote, bis sie Asche sind, die Gabeln werden singen lernen, der Kaffee schmeckt irgendwie .. elektrisiert, naja, nun reichts 

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (25. September 2007)

Also ich sags mal so.... gegen einen Open Air PC habe ich im grunde nichts einzuwenden, es hängt aber immer von der Umgebung ab, in dem man ihn betreibt.

Beispiel:

http://www1.messe-berlin.de/vip8_1/website/MesseBerlin/htdocs/Bilder_upload/Neuheitenreport/5084.jpg

Diese Karte ist auch nichts anderes, als ein OpenAIR PC, diese Karte wird in ein Gehäuse eingeführt, wo 10, 20, vll. 30 solcher Karten OpenAir stecken, trotzdem ist alles gut abgesichert. Die Karte wird erst dann hochgefahren, sobald alle Verbindungen sitzen und die Karte sicher im Gehäuse verstaut wurde. 

Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt, ich bin Elektrotechniker und habe schon einige Male im Reinraum an Wafern und offenen Festplatten arbeiten müssen. In einem Reinraum funktioniert die Festplatte ohne Probleme, in der Normalen Umgebung ist die Festplatte gleich schrott, weil der Abstand zwischen Lesekopf und der drehenden Platte so gering ist, dass nichtmal ein Staubkorn dazwischen passt.

Wenn du einen Open Air Rechner bauen möchtest würde ich folgendes Machen. Kaufe dir im Baumarkt eine Alu Platte. Anhand der Löcher im MB bohrst fertigst du die Halterungen für das Mainboard an. Nimm dazu bitte nicht die Plastik dinger, sondern aus Metall!! => Erdung. Punkt 2 auf deiner Liste sind Plexiglasscheiben. Aus diesen bastelst du ein Gehäuse, mit der Metallplatte unten. (Empfehlung: Es gibt eine silberne Leitfolie, wird z.B. verwendet, um Glasbruch festzustellen. Diese Folie würde ich an den Rändern und Kanten befestigen und das dann mit einem Kabel an die Metallplatte anschließen. 

Punkt 3. ist eine Metall / Eisenhaltige Farbe, die du innen in der Plexiglas Box versprühst, sodass du einen "Schutzfilm" hast. Dann bohrst du ein Loch für das Netzteil und schraubst das an der Metallplatte fest (oder legst ein Kabel von Gehäuse zu der Metallplatte = Erdung) und anschließend auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ein Paar Löcher für extra Lüfter. Vorgesehen ist eigentlich, dass die Luft vorne in den Rechner geht und hinten am / durch das Netzteil wieder rausgeht. 

Um Platz zu sparen könnte man z.B. so in mehreren Etagen mehrere Rechner übereinander aufbauen oder man macht einen mehrrechner Tower. Wenn du aber Geld übrig hast, dann könntest du statt Plexiglas Lexan Scheiben benutzen, die gibt es mit einer leitenden Schicht.


----------

